# When's the ACSI season?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me when the cheap ACSI season stops, then re-starts again in 2011 in France?

Mainly wondering if the first week in July is outwith the cheap rate.

Thanks


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it varies with each site so you will need to check the book when it comes.

Jan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Vicarious books site says excluding July August


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It varies by site but a few have end dates within the first week of July. I've also stayed on sites where the start date is within the ACSI period but the leaving date is beyond the ACSI expiry date in which case the site has offered the few days over at the ACSI rate. But its site specific.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Season*

Hello HezBez,

Depends what you are looking for and what you consider to be season or high season.

We stayed at An ASCI Site in the Pyrenees in high peak Ski Season, Christmas/New Year 2009/10.

The advertised rate was €13 but as we stayed more than 2 nights they without question, reduced the rate to €11.

That was for

2 Adults
10A EHU
Water tap

The water tap worked despite being -17c and if the campsite owner saw you pulling up to his motorhome Aire to empty waste, he would come over and offer a hand.

Magic.

TM


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I think if you go on the ACSI website,and look up the sites,it tells you when and to, the different low/med/high,charges run at each site,we have found them very good value for money.we have stayed on "Castels"? group sites,and have found them to be very nice as well,and they run their own scheme,take your pick,have fun.
Jented.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The ACSI rates are site specific but if you are intending to go anywhere popular (like beside the sea) you will not get a reduction in July.

P&L


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Received our 2011 ACSI card and book today 
We are thinking of getting the disc so that we can look without going on line.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

baldybazza said:


> I think it varies with each site so you will need to check the book when it comes.
> 
> Jan


When might that be ?


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Went right down to Rome-Italian Med and French Med using ACSI all the way .Good value for money and using them again to Spain this year.Most sights are 1st.April till 1st July.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Can anyone tell me when the cheap ACSI season stops, then re-starts again in 2011 in France?


Have a look here:

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/?iCampingYear=2011

You can enter the site you might use and the dates you want to be there and it will tell you if the discount applies. You can also use it to find sites.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Grath said:


> Received our 2011 ACSI card and book today
> We are thinking of getting the disc so that we can look without going on line.


We got ours too but strictly speaking it's not valid until January 1st. Will sites accept it for the back end of December or will pedantry rule ?
Would ACSI expect me to buy a 2010 card at full cost for less than 2 weeks membership?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> We got ours too but strictly speaking it's not valid until January 1st. Will sites accept it for the back end of December or will pedantry rule ?
> Would ACSI expect me to buy a 2010 card at full cost for less than 2 weeks membership?


I'd be very surprised if they didn't accept it. Perhaps the big overwintering sites who are already full can afford to turn you away but most sites I would think would be glad to have you at any price ! The difference between ACSI and normal price at the end of December can't be so great that they can afford to send you away.

From our experience it is always worth a bit of bartering anyway on an otherwise empty campsite. Remember you can also get a substantial discount if you show your CCI card and that might make them equal.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks that was our feeling too.

We're definitely going to try this site too

GOOD reviews


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Thanks that was our feeling too.
> 
> We're definitely going to try this site too
> 
> GOOD reviews


Don't know if you've been to Calpe before - if you haven't done it already a trip to the fish market down at the harbour is a must.

They don't mind visitors and you can stand in the balcony watching the processing of the fish from when it comes straight off the boat, separated into types, weighed, chilled, then auctioned off.

I was amazed at how interesting I found it!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having just received the guide, I am quite impressed.
One question.
I looked at a campsite on line in the ACSI website and the prices shown are the full prices and not the discounted prices.
Am I missing something or are they automatically adjusted if and when you book?

I was referring to if a booking is made on line and not just turning up on the off chance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> Having just received the guide, I am quite impressed.
> One question.
> I looked at a campsite on line in the ACSI website and the prices shown are the full prices and not the discounted prices.
> Am I missing something or are they automatically adjusted if and when you book?
> ...


ACSI publish a book called Camping Card ACSI: Your Off-season Discount Card which has a tear out discount card inside and is the guide you will have just received. This lists the sites that offer an off-season discount and how much they charge and dates they apply that discount.

There is also the ACSI website and DVD which lists all the campsites ACSI inspect- many more than in the discount book- and the prices charged all year round.

If you take your ACSI card to reception at an ACSI site from the book you have then you will automatically be charged the stated price ie 11, 13 or 15 euros. You might- but not always- be confined to one area of the site and you will then be given the choice of paying a few euros extra and being able to camp on a more desirable ( eg lake or sea-side) pitch.

G

Edit: to add a bit: We found this defining discount areas of campsites more common in Italy and only once met it in France. Most sites don't bother and you can camp anywhere on the site and still get ACSI rates if they offer them. Notice that some times the discount price includes electricity up to a stated ampaerage. Again, many sites don't worry about this and you find you are higher amperage than stated because you've chosen a normally more expensive pitch.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly,I have the new book and I have read all about it, however never used ACSI before, but the question was/is
The book has the discount prices but when you look on line the discounts are not printed there and the normal camp site fees are listed.
So if by any chance you book and not just turn up, how do you know that they will offer the ACSI discount price.
It does say in the book that you should let the campsite know that you are a member of ACSI when prior booking otherwise they can charge the normal price.
Also I am thinking of getting the DVD, is it worth it.
I must say I am still very impressed with the guide and the web site.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*ACSI DVD*



Grath said:


> Thanks Grizzly,I have the new book and I have read all about it, however never used ACSI before, but the question was/is
> The book has the discount prices but when you look on line the discounts are not printed there and the normal camp site fees are listed.
> So if by any chance you book and not just turn up, how do you know that they will offer the ACSI discount price.
> It does say in the book that you should let the campsite know that you are a member of ACSI when prior booking otherwise they can charge the normal price.
> ...


Hi Grath,

I found the DVD very good and by selecting the campsite, from memory, you can select a tab which tells if they give the ACSI discount, date of last inspection, etc.

There is also a routefinder which gives the distance and route to alternative sites.

There are also a load of filters you can set to bring up open sites within date criteria, ACSI only or whatever.

I note on the Vicarious site, the DVD is for 2010 - seem to remember it's about March before the updated DVD comes out.

I think I'll update mine as it's a about 3 years old now.

Morag, the individual site entries have the dates when you can use the card and in some cases, there are quite a few periods throughout the year when it doesn't apply.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: ACSI DVD*



exmusso said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Grizzly,I have the new book and I have read all about it, however never used ACSI before, but the question was/is
> ...


Thanks exmusso.
The Vicarious site states that the 2010 discs are all sold out.
On the ACSI site it states that the 2011 discs are available from 26 Jan 2011
Looks good to me


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I never really got an answer to the question about the special discounted price that are in the book but do not show on the same camp sites when you look on line.?
What happens if you make a pre booking on line? how do you know that you will get the ACSI discounted price?
Is it a case of a special request?


----------



## stelynn (Sep 25, 2007)

If you go to the camping card website
Camping Card website
each individual site will show dates of opening and dates of discount card acceptance; together with the price ~ either 11, 13 or €15.

This is the same site as ACSI but only shows those that accept the card.

Hope this clarifies.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

stelynn said:


> If you go to the camping card website
> Camping Card website
> each individual site will show dates of opening and dates of discount card acceptance; together with the price ~ either 11, 13 or €15.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Steve, I don't know what I was doing wrong but I was not getting the 11e 13e and 15 e even on some of the same sites that offer it.
Your link has sorted it.
Thanks again

Found out what I was doing wrong  
I did not click into the Camping Card tab   
Having a blonde couple of days


----------

